# what if VSR connects to engine while mains/solar charging?



## prosodyspeaks (Oct 11, 2014)

hello, hope this hasn't already been asked!

i just fitted a durite 140A VSR
i have a numax 10a 'connect and forget' charger.
when i connect ehu charger is permanently running.
if engine is started while on ehu the VSR will close connecting alternator and mains charger via the batteries - what happens next? explosions?

in a similar light, what if i connect solar panels via a charge controller to the leisure battery? i have read that my durite VSR is dual sensing - would the solar charger and alternator conflict when VSR closes?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Generally, charging devices outputting to the same battery will only input power to the battery if they are the one with the highest voltage, the others should do nothing.

In practice, most are safe for this type of running as they have to be able to sit switched off with battery voltage on their output terminals.

Our mains chargers and solar panel controllers feed to the same point, but when the chargers are on the output is slightly higher than the solar controller voltage so nothing is taken from the solar side.

With no EHU the solar panels will charge the batteries.

Peter


----------



## prosodyspeaks (Oct 11, 2014)

sounds like good news, thanks 

so in short i can have solar charge controller, mains charger via ehu and alternator all running without causing damage?

are the panels ok to regularly be in direct sunlight without an outlet? i thought that panels not connected up should be stored out of the light?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

prosodyspeaks said:


> sounds like good news, thanks
> 
> so in short i can have solar charge controller, mains charger via ehu and alternator all running without causing damage?
> 
> are the panels ok to regularly be in direct sunlight without an outlet? i thought that panels not connected up should be stored out of the light?


I have heard of blown fuses if the engine is started whilst connected to ehu. It doesn't do it on the motorhomes I have had which have had CBE systems but others may not be so tolerant


----------

